# My Beta Fish is acting weird



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I need some help. My beta fish is swimming side ways and is having trouble swimming. Then he just lays himself against the glass, and I have no idea what to do. His water was a little cold so I put a little warm in there, I can't figure out whats going on. Is he dying? 

Dalt584


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

What type of tank is he in? How often do you do water changes? What do you feed? What is the temperature of the water? Bettas require heated water.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

He is in a small little tank, made for bettas. I change the water every week, sometimes every two weeks. I feed him HBH Betta ColorBright, and the temp is kinda cold. I will put heated water in there...

could the cold water thing causing him to act like this? Also what is the proper tempuarature? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Those small little tanks made for bettas should not house anything. You should really get at least a one gallon tank...in a tank the size of yours water should be changed 2-3 times per week...


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Please don't put heated water into a tank with cold water. A change in more than 2 degrees can be very stressful for your fish. The proper temperature for a betta is 76-80 degrees.

Also, it wasn't clear if you were changing all the water or just a portion of it. If there is no filter you should be changing 25% of the water at least twice a week. If you have a filter once a week should be just fine. Also, please make sure you are adding water conditioner to the new water before putting it in the tank.

Please consider getting a larger tank with a heater and proper filtration. You shouldn't have trouble finding one on craigslist for cheap.

Also, if he is having trouble staying upright, it is usually caused by a swimbladder problem. One reason this occurs is because your fish is swallowing air when it eats. You should try making sure your betta food sinks below the surface of the water before he eats it so that he isn't swallowing any air.

Here's a topic you should read so that we can help you further:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well if I make sure it sinks, will he get better? Or is this the end  

Plus, why would they make these tanks if there not proper for them? Im sorry but that makes no sence what so ever? 

Im not blaming you guys, but why make something they shouldn't be living in?

Thanks


EDIT: Also, he kinda has like this little ball near his face and where his fins are...is that the air or something?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

How big is the tank? As in how many gallons or if it isn't a gallon how many inches tall wide and deep is it? They sell betta tanks that are smaller than betta cups just to make money. Pet companies don't care about the well being of fish.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

One more thing. It's much healthier for bettas if you soak their pellets in a cup of water for about 5 minutes before feeding it to them.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have this tank:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2769119&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1


Details about it are at the bottom...You may want to make a mental note that i am not using the included fish food


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, about this bump, I think its the air he takes in. And i did forget to mention that when I watch for a while he does spit out bubbles, eventually will this bump of air go away? 


Im really scared hes gonna die or something


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok 1/2 gallon isn't too bad. As for spitting out bubbles that is normal males make bubble nests when they are happy as for the bubble on his face i'm not sure...Could you possibly post a picture?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The bump doesn't sound like a swim bladder problem. Swim bladder problems aren't apparent other than trouble staying up straight, etc. This sounds more like a cut, tumor or parasite, among other things. A photo would be very helpful. Also, is there any chance you could find out your water parameters for us? I'm suspicious that water quality may be the root of your problems...


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I will post a picture probobly tommrorow, I have some studying to do. I use water from the sink, then put declorinator in it. 

I will post a pic tommorow, and let you know how hes doing. You guys have been such a help, I have been getting worried.

Getting a picture of him in there is gonna be hard =O

-Dalt584


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

It may be a swim bladder problem I would fast him for a day and see if that helps. Also move his tank to the warmest part of your house.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Accutally, Im looking at him, the bump is kinda gone, however his still swimming sideways and such. Is this treatable though? Will he live?


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok heres a little morring update. The Bump is gone... He is swimming kinda on the surface though, still under however. Im gonna buy him a little light to keep him warm. Oh and hes swimming normally...

-Dalt584


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, sort of confused, he's swimming completely normal now? If he's floating at the surface and having trouble staying down, that is another big sign of a swim bladder problem. NO idea what the bump it, but if it's gone, hopefully it's not a problem.

Swim bladder disorders are caused by many different things. Sometimes they can be healed, sometimes not. ONE cause of swimbladder problems is air gulping, if this is the cause, you may be able to help him. However, swim bladder problems often remain a mystery that cannot be solved. Also, try putting in some epson salt and see if you can get him to eat a few granules of it.

Could I ask what your water parameters are? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and temperature are helpful. A good liquid test kit is the best tool a fish owner can arm themselves with, test strips are very inaccurate, don't go for those! I got my API Master Test Kit for about $15 at a local pet store (master kits are much cheaper than buying the tests separately). It will last you many years to come and you won't regret it! If you want to order it online to save some money, in the meantime, you can take a sample of your water to your fish store, as most will test your water for free.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

well... you said that the water was cold before right? probably caught some disease present in the tank. swimming to the side or staying and the surface or bottom is a strong indication of swimbladder disorder. feed em less, heat the water gradually, and id do 100% water change to do away with bateria. make sure you dont use soap to clean it!!!

maybe change conditioners? like amquel maybe? do this gradually

hope this helps 8)


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

cold water weakens the bettas immune system and probably caught a disease

theres treatments for diseases like melafix I and melafix II


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I really wouldn't recommend a 100% water change. This will mean your tank will have to cycle all over again. Also, please don't add any medications without careful research first. Bettas are very sensitive and standard dosing is usually too much for them. For instance, with Melafix, the recommended dosing is 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons. However, when treating a betta you should only add 10 drops per gallon. Plus, there really aren't any effective medicines for a swim bladder disorder. If he does have something else, it needs to be treated with the appropriate medication. Melafix is an antibacterial which can also assist in quick tissue regeneration. It doesn't treat for fungus, certain parasites, or a swim bladder disorder.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok not trying to argue or anything but I am a member of several betta forums and what everyone says is basically if you have a tank under three gallons you must do a 100% change every week or maybe 2 xs per week because tanks that small will not cycle. I do 100% water changes in my betta tanks and all of them are healthy and happy. 
Betta faq
http://www.flippersandfins.net/faq.htm#waterchange

Quote from it...



> If you are keeping your betta in a one or 2-gallon home, then you should be performing a 100% water change at least every week. Many bettakeepers fail when they try to "cycle" a betta in a 2-gallon... it is simply too small and the betta inevitably gets fin rot. Some bettakeepers will perform partial water changes by siphoning (drawing water slowly out via a tube), but this can lead to a build-up of toxic ammonia over time. In any event, you should condition your water with AmQuel® to neutralize any toxic ammonia build-up between water changes. When changing 100% of the water in one and 2-gal containers, one is not attempting to "cycle" these homes and all of the water can be changed and the substrate and plants can be rinsed off without worry about harming the good guy bacteria. Water changes for the 3-gal tanks and up are performed quite differently, though some bettakeepers do change 100% of the water in 3-gals. In these larger tanks, you will have cycled them safely and they will require partial water changes of about 25% every week to every other week with partial gravel vacuuming.
> 
> Advocates of siphoning as a means of performing water changes claim that it is less stressful on a betta. There are methods of removing your betta during water changes that are not particularly stressful if done properly. Many bettas can easily be netted, especially if they learn early on that the net is not a "bad" thing. I have bettas, who learned at an early age, that when the net is put in the water, that it is water changing time and they swim into it and are gently pulled out of the water. Extreme patience is the key to properly netting your betta, as they eventually will make a turn and swim into it. If they have been chased around the bowl with a net, you will forever have trouble trying to net them. You can take two nets, placing one behind your betta and the other in front of him. He will turn to avoid the net and end up swimming right into the net that you placed behind him. Another method to easily remove your betta is to lure him to the surface of the water and dip a cup, such as a measuring cup, behind him and he'll go *swoooop* right into the cup along with the water that gets sucked into it. I know of several bettakeepers, who cup their hands in the water, allowing their betta to swim into them and then transfer him this way. If using this method, be cautious that he may decide to take a jump, be careful not to drop your betta and be prepared to be bitten!
> 
> ...


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never kept a tank under 10 gallons, so you could very well be right. You're definitely starting an argument, this is what the forum is for; respectful, educational debate. It's a great way to learn and share information!

(and now I go off into a tangent)...One of the reasons I love this site is because they are SO strict about people being respectful, something which doesn't happen a lot online. I've also been extremely impressed with people's ability on this site to accept criticism, admit they are wrong and eventually it seems to all work out in the best interest of the fish! Fish stores miseducate people constantly and it can be a hurtful shock to come onto a site with *informed* fish keepers and realize that you've been completely misled. I know the anger I felt when I got my first tank and realized that I had been sold 5 fish (including a chinese algae eater!) for an uncycled 10 gallon tank! So yeah, done with rant. Fish rock


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehe, just realized that I didn't put a NOT before the word argument. You're definitely NOT starting an argument.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes debating in a friendly matter is not common on many message boards. I just share my experience. There are many ways to raise bettas and I just do what works best for me. I can imagine though that it would be pretty much impossible to cycle a 1/2 gallon tank. Dalt584 I hope your betta recovers! Keep us updated.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I got home from school today and he looks ok yet he is still swimming at the surface and laying against the glass. I bought a light offline made for his tank and paid an extra $26 dollars to get it to come overnight. 

I will give him a 100% full tank clean. Someone also said I should fast him....should I continue that?

-Dalt584

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Fast him for 24 hours. After that feed him 3-4 pellets in the morning and 2-3 at night or you can feed once per day. Bettas stomachs are only the size of their eyeball.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, another Update...

I cleaned his cage and setup, so its clean, his water is 76 degrees.

Now, you know how he was hanging around at the top, its because he cant swim down, like he is an air head or air body =P

He was using the fake plant to hold him down because I think hes getting tired of being up there.

At first I thought he was stuck, so I moved it, and he floated right up. He tried to go back down but just couldn't do it. I think hes getting stressed out...

Any suggestions to help my little guy out?

-Dalt584

*ALSO:* Should I maybe buy a Goldfish and put them together? I'm thinking maybe it will help him get a little more active, or build up more strenght, ect....maybe even a female betta?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

The not being able to swim down is a swim bladder problem fast him for 2 days. Give him a shelled frozen pea. DO NOT get a goldfish goldfish need at least a 40 gallon tank to be happy! Also a male betta and female betta aren't compatible the male will harass her and might kill her. My bettas all live alone and they are very active and happy without any tankmates.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok. Whats a shelled frozen pea and where can I get one? 

Will this cure him?

Also, another question (Sorry) Will he get better? Is he gonna die? And If he is, please tell me, I know some people try to stay away from admitting it, but I really would like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

If I don't see a fish I can't tell what is wrong with it. I meant to say deshelled frozen pea. These are the green peas you get frozen in a bag. Swim bladder disease is usually caused by overfeeding. How much do you feed him? It will heal on it's own if it is swim bladder disease. Is there a way for you to take a video of him and post it on here? 

Here is a page explaining swim bladder disease more
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/swimbladder_betta.php


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

He also might be constipated which might be causing his problem look at this too. 
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/constipation.php

It also explains the pea thing too.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sure you could get a small bag at the grocery store for a few dollars. It's actually good to feed your betta just one pea one day a week. Good luck!


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Whoa Thats exactly how he kinda looks, that bump thinige!

How much are these frozen peas gonna be and can i get them at a local store?


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh ok got it. 

I will let you know how hes doing soon. thanks!!!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, it helps that you know what the problem is. It's pretty unmistakably a swim bladder disorder. They aren't deadly in themselves, but sometimes when it's incurable it's best to put the fish out of its misery, because he will never be able to behave normally.

In the meantime there's a lot of things to try. Keep the water temp up, feed sinking pellets and peas. (all you do is take a pea, if it's frozen defrost it, and then take the little skin off the outside). Also, get some large grained *epsom* salt and try to get him to eat a few pellets. This is one of those things where you have to just wait it out for a while to see how it works out, and try to give him what you can, as there's no one cure for it.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

is the fishs stomach bulging in any way? maybe overfed?

try the pea.

ive heard that frozen peas work just thaw in some warm water , peel it and feed small pellet size peaces with the flat end on a toothpick.
* Ive havent used the pea yet so I dont actually KNOW if this works, you may have to ask others about this

If you dont know exactly what it is, maybe... try goin on bettatalk.com and look under diseases. hope it helps. I'll see what i can dig up


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The nice thing about frozen peas- they're frozen! They never go bad so that one $2 bag will last you a whole year. And those crazy fish food companies try to charge extra money for veggie fish food


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> The nice thing about frozen peas- they're frozen! They never go bad so that one $2 bag will last you a whole year. And those crazy fish food companies try to charge extra money for veggie fish food


whatever makes more money right? lol

like okiemavis said, just gotta wait


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got the peas, he wont take it so let me defrost it.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

What you should do is defrost it in hot water and then when it is soft peel the skin off and break it into pieces and drop them in one at a time. If he wont take them try to feed the pieces to him off the end of a toothpick.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Stick a piece at the end of a toothpick and offer it that way. Bettas usually don't eat them if they are still and laying on the bottom of the tank. You could also pick it back up and drop it in again.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

I did all of that. I even put him in a seperate container thats shallow, so he could get it, because in his orginal tank he cant dive down.

So right now is in the shollow contaner with a little peice of pea at the bottom.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah he didn't eat it, so I put him back. I also fed him a flake of his food.


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Please don't feed him flakes bettas do better on pellets. Also I told you to fast him for a day. Did you try everything I said to get him to eat the pea? Did you put a small piece on the end of a toothpick? Did you repeatedly drop it in and if it sinks drop it in again?


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Also did his bloating go down or his swimming get any better? Do not try a pea again until tomorrow since you already fed him today. His problem was caused by overeating so please do not feed him anything but a pea for the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

After I gave him a little flake (which i will get pellets) like 10 minutes later he got like a burst of engery, and was swimming around for about a minute, then he floated back to the top =]

-Dalt584


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

That sounds pretty good. Just make sure to try your hardest tomorrow to feed him a pea! Do everything I suggested! Do not feed him any flakes tomorrow or the next day. Good luck!


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

also, about food, try alternating food. 

fast him


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you tried the epsom salt? Today or tomorrow while you're not feeding him will be a good time, because he might be more willing to eat a few bits of the salt.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

feed the fish salt? what does epsom salt do?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Epsom salt is a natural laxative for fish. It's one of the most common treatments for a swimbladder problem.

There was recently a long topic about a goldfish with a swimbladder problem, where bettababy had many helpful suggestions, including epsom salt. It might be worth reading:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13411


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope. Epsom salt is already a particular kind of salt. I guess larger grained is good, since your fish will have a chance to eat it before it dissolves.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> Epsom salt is a natural laxative for fish. It's one of the most common treatments for a swimbladder problem.
> 
> There was recently a long topic about a goldfish with a swimbladder problem, where bettababy had many helpful suggestions, including epsom salt. It might be worth reading:
> http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13411


really? didnt know that. learn somethin everyday. is there a particular type of epsom salt that a have to use?


----------



## Dalt584 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I forgot to post back here to keep you all updated. His light has arrived, and about a hour later it was on, he was swimming normal, and was just, well, normal!

Still couldn't get him to eat a pea, but hes fine now.

Sooo, thanks to everyone that helped me and my little buddy to stay alive!!

-Dalt584


----------

